
Bitcoin miners in China considering moving operations to Canada - dianadsouza
https://coinpedia.org/news/bitcoin-miners-china-considering-moving-operations-canada/
======
siruncledrew
Aside from political and economic stability, I'm not sure why Chinese miners
would move to Quebec (or another Canadian province). If miners are worried
about the Chinese government, why not choose a closer location in Asia to
relocate to like Malaysia or Indonesia? Wouldn't electricity, labor, and
equipment transportation be cheaper that way?

